# inside the film camera



## lydiacooperphoto (Nov 7, 2010)

i am studying btec photography level 3 at college and i want to know more info on the inside of a film camera....i have a cutaway image but not actually sure what information i could include to go along side this....please help me ASAP. 
Thanks


----------



## Sjixxxy (Nov 7, 2010)

Which type of film camera? SLR, TLR, Rangefinder, View Camera. They all have a different path-to-film and viewfinder arrangement.


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2010)

What is btec photography level 3, why aren't you using the appropriate capital letters, and why are you using .... instead of just a single period?

It really diminishes your credibility, and many see it as an insult to the people you are asking for ASAP help.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 7, 2010)

KmH said:


> What is btec photography level 3, why aren't you using the appropriate capital letters, and why are you using .... instead of just a single period?
> 
> It really diminishes your credibility, and many see it as an insult to the people you are asking for ASAP help.



By "many" he just means himself, and the other grammar nazis that have infested the internet.


----------



## compur (Nov 7, 2010)

lydiacooperphoto said:


> i am studying btec photography level 3 at college and i want to know more info on the inside of a film camera....i have a cutaway image but not actually sure what information i could include to go along side this....please help me ASAP.
> Thanks



It's very dark inside.


----------



## Glycerol Sound (Nov 8, 2010)

Dark box with hole in the front and something to cover the hole


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2010)

Single-lens reflex camera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

COMMUNICATIONS :: COMMUNICATIONS :: PHOTOGRAPHY :: CROSS SECTION OF A REFLEX CAMERA image - Visual Dictionary Online

http://a.img-dpreview.com/articles/pma2009/Nikon/P3030599.jpg (digital SLR,but cool!)

I found these using this cool thing called Google search. I went to college way back in the early 1980's, before the internet. We used to have to look in things called books to find pit'chers and stuff. Does anybody else know about this Google guy, and who he is? I'd like to thank Mr. Google.


----------



## ghache (Nov 8, 2010)

Let me google that for you is also a nice tool.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 8, 2010)

Really, a camera is little more than a device to hold the lens and the film, and keep light from the space in between the two.

Of course, this can be as simple or sophisticated as you wish.  All the variables provide additional features for ease of use.

-Pete


----------



## jaslist (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Derrel (TPF Junkie),

  I think that I may have answered my question about lens interchangeability with the help of your Wiki links (from Mr Google), 
Minolta SR mount - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

&#8220;The *Minolta SR mount* was the bayonet mounting system used in all 35mm SLR cameras made by Minolta with interchangeable manual focusing lenses. Several iterations of the mounting were produced, for different lenses branded as "SR", "MC", "MD" or "X-600", and the mount itself is sometimes called by one of these names.

All lenses for these mounts are interchangeable between older and newer Minolta manual focus 35mm film SLR bodies. There are exceptions, such as, the lenses before 1961 feature a slightly different aperture leverage, and thus the automatic diaphragm may not work correctly on post-1961 cameras, and later MC/MD tabs may hit the pentaprism housing on one earlier camera.&#8221;

There is more at their site.

I was told that there is a difference in diameter for the mount?
However, with the above info, that seems unlikely.

NEW STUFF:
  Another bit of info that I located that is pertinent to the above conversation and may clarify the size issue (not the mount diameter, but the flange focal length), is from Wiki, Flange focal distance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

&#8220;For an interchangeable lens camera, the *flange focal distance* (FFD) (also known as the *flange-to-film distance*, *flange focal depth*, *flange back distance* (FBD), *flange focal length* (FEL), or *register*, depending on the usage and source) of a lens mount system is the distance from the mounting flange (the metal ring on the camera and the rear of the lens) to the film plane. This value is different for different camera systems. The range of this distance which will render an image clearly in focus within all focal lengths is usually measured in hundredths of millimeters and is known as the depth of focus.

This distance influences whether a lens from one system can be mounted with an adaptor to a camera body of another system. In order to produce an adaptor that permits focus to infinity without corrective optics, the flange-to-film distance the lens is designed for must be greater than that of the camera body it is to be adapted to, giving room for the adaptor. Camera systems with a large flange-to-film distance have lenses that can be widely adapted, while those with a small flange-to-film distance can take adaptors for many types of lenses.&#8221;


  There is more at these sites.
James
See also: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lens_mount

  What I need now, is a way to access the internals of the mechanism to fix (if possible) the reflex arm so as to allow it to move out of the image way to the film.  You guessed it, the thing will not move with the trip mechanism, and the film therefore, does not see the image (Minolta FT-1).


----------

